# vancouver island



## Jungmefoangler (26. April 2003)

ich werde dieses jahr im herbst nach vancouver island fliegen(mit konfirmationsgeld) um lachse zu angeln.war schon mal jemand dort?und hat vielleicht ein paar hilfreiche tipps(fotos)?
begleiten wird mich ein bekannter (wohnt in alaska,hat aber eine hütte auf vancouver island) und ein guide und mein freund aus deutschland.


----------



## Hornpieper (27. April 2003)

Hallo Jungmefoangler!

Ich war 1993 auf Vancouver Island.
Kann dir zwar keine aktuellen Tipps geben, aber beneiden kann ich dich. Ich habe gesehen wie Rentner im Hafen ankamen und nicht in der Lage waren ihre Lachse an die Waage zu hängen. Die Dinger waren so schwer, dass sogar der Guide dicke Backen gemacht hat.
Einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub

Björn#h


----------



## ralle (29. April 2003)

Da hast du dir ja was schönes eingebrockt :q .
Dort wirst du auf Lebenszeit anglerisch versaut. Von dicken Heilbutts riesigen Lincods über dicke fette Rotbarsche alle möglichen kleinen Haiarten und natürlich schönen Lachsen kannst du alles fangen.
Ich war einmal gleich neben Vancouver Island auf den Queen Charlotte Inseln  und habe dort traumhaftes Fischen erlebt.
Fotos usw. hatte ich schon mal reingestellt mußt du mal über die Suchfunktion gehen.
Auch die Landschaft und Natur  sind atemberaubend , also pack nur genug Filme ein denn Grauwale und Orcas sind dir fast sicher.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (5. Mai 2003)

mit welchem stichwort soll ich den suchen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo neuer B.C. Freak,

ich wünsche dir natürlich alles alles erdenklich Gute auf dem Island. Es ist B.C. im kleinen und kann alles geben, was man
sich nur vorstellen kann.
Bei deinem ersten Posting fällt mir nur eine Kleinigkeit auf. Ich
will jetzt auch keinen Essig in den Wein schütten, glaube aber,
es ist besser, es einmal anzusprechen:
Du schreibst, du bist dort im Herbst. Wie spät im Herbst? Der
indian summer ist zwar wunderschön, aber der September ist
zumindest in den Flüssen dort schon reichlich spät was den Lachs
betrifft.
Schau dir mal die Internetseiten der einschlägigen (kanadischen
und amerikanischen) Lodges an!
Petri Heil und Fish on!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (5. Mai 2003)

vom 11. bis 25. bin ich in kanada


----------



## ralle (6. Mai 2003)

Und der Monat ??  ;+


----------



## Jungmefoangler (6. Mai 2003)

huch,dachte das steht oben
oktober


----------



## Sockeye (6. Mai 2003)

Wenn Du Glück hast, wirst Du noch ein paar verspätete Silberlachse antreffen.

Für detailierte Infos würde ich Dolfin anmailen, der sollte mehr wissen.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Jungmefoangler (6. Mai 2003)

ich habe nochmal mein freund in kanada gefragt,er sagt das die lachse auf jeden fall noch da sind,und ich denk mal er wird das schon wissen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Mai 2003)

Lieber Jungmeefo....
Ich bin da nicht so sicher, wie du. Warum haben die Lodges zu der Zeit ihre Saison dort beendet??
Ich hoffe, es handelt sich wirklich um einen Freund, und nicht um
jemand, der nur Leute sucht, die ihm die Reise finazieren. Auch der Hinweis "arbeitet beim Blinker" ist kein verläßlicher Hinweis
auf die Tatsache, dass er Kenntnisse vom Angeln hat.
Tu dir selbst den Gefallen, und geh mal bei Google rein, gibt
"vancouver island - lachsangeln" ein.
Es soll dir nicht die Vorfreude vermiest werden. Aber du schreibst,
dass du dein Konfirmationsgeld einsetzt. Ich habe Söhne in deinem Alter und kann mir ganz genau vorstellen, was bei dir abgeht. Es soll nur wirklich gut sein - und ich glaube nicht, das es das ist!!
Ich bin übrigens selbst in der Zeit - etwas früher - in B.C. Ich kenne auch Flüsse, die sehr späte Lachsaufstiege habe und teil
weise bis Ende November Kings und bis Januar Silberlachse führen. Keiner dieser Flüsse aber befindet sich auf dem Island.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. Mai 2003)

so,ich hab noch mal einen lodgebesitzer angemailt:das von uns befischte gebiet liegt zwar viel weiter nordöstlich, aber es gibt noch genügend fisch zu dieser zeit auf vancouver island. welche lachsart/steelhead aber in welchem fluß gerade aufsteigt wissen sicher die jungs vor ort.
tight lines
chris


ich hab ihn nochmal nach einer mailadresse von *den jungs vor ort * gefragt.


----------



## Jörg-Jäger (12. November 2003)

Hallo Jungmefoangler,

ich war 1995/1996 in Vancouver und Vancouver Island, habe dort allerdings nur auf Forellen gefischt. Es war ein beeindruckendes Naturerlebnis und ich plane 2005 nochmal zum Lachsangeln hinzufliegen. Du bist wirklich zu beneiden;-) 
Möglichkeiten zum Lachsfischen sollten sich eigentlich reichlich ergeben -zumindest im Meer. Preise für einen Fishingcharter ab ca. 100 $.  
Würde mich freuen, wenn unter diesem Thread weitere aktuelle Infos folgen.

Grru,  Jörg


----------



## Jungmefoangler (12. November 2003)

jo,wir waren im fluss angeln....haben aber auch steelhaeds gefangen,war echt gut,aber das wetter war recht scheisse. :c flüsse floßen durchn wald ,war natürlich nich so doll,aber was soll man machen :e


----------



## Karstein (18. November 2003)

*Tipps für Queen Charlotte?*

Moin Ralle,

hast Du für meine Frau und mich Tipps bezüglich günstiger Unterkünfte auf den Queen Charlottes? Wir planen 2004 einen 2-Wochentrip via Vancouver nach B.C., aber das Budget ist aufgrund der ganzen Norge-Urlaube spärlich...

Wäre für Tipps bezüglich Anreise, Unterkünften und Angel-Spots dankbar!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## ralle (18. November 2003)

Hallo Karsten

Ich war damals auf der Big Spring Lodge , welche ja hier in letzter Zeit für reichlich Diskussion gesorgt hatte.
Diese Angebote sind aber z.Z. nicht gerade "günstig".
Ich habe vieleicht hier etwas für dich - ist aber auf englisch vieleicht hilfts  http://www.queencharlottecharters.com/pages/701753/index.htm

oder http://www.kanadisch.com/kanada/tele.html
oder http://www.ferienhausvermittlung.de/kanada/2138_ferienwohnung.htm

und zum Schluß http://www.oldremo.com/indexneu.htm


----------



## Karstein (18. November 2003)

Hallo Ralle,

herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Das Big Spring Video liegt bei uns zuhause und ist schon oft angeguckt worden - es muss wirklich ein Traumrevier sein, aber leider auch horrende teuer...

Ich werde mir jetzt mal Deine Links anschauen - kann mir aber schon denken, dass bei DER Traumlandschaft die Preise generell hoch sind!?

Viele Grüße aus Bärlin

Karsten


----------



## ralle (18. November 2003)

@ Karsten 

Falls du nicht unbedingt  an Vancouver und Umgebung gebunden bist wäre dieses vieleicht auch interessant.
http://www.margareelodge.ca/framesetdeutsch.htm


Ein Bekannter war da vor 2 Jahren und war total begeistert.


----------



## Karstein (19. November 2003)

Moinsen Ralle,

und genau Nova Scotia ist auch unsere Alternative! *lach* Flug bis Boston und von dort aus die Küste entlang bis nach NS, abends fein Lobster in den Hafenstädtchen futtern und Gloucester ("Der Sturm") einen Besuch abstatten. Hat Dein Kumpel es im Margaree auf Lachse versucht? Zu welcher Jahreszeit war er denn dort? Mir schwebt die Indian-Summer-Saison vor, so gegen September (da soll´s noch einen guten Aufstieg geben).


----------



## Jungmefoangler (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: vancouver island*

der bericht von unserer tour ist jetzt im aktuellen blinker .... 
is ganz nett geworden


----------

